# Babies!



## TheLoachGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

woowoo!

I found baby cherry shrimp today! I saw at least 8, i'm assuming there are more? I saw a female carrying eggs about a week ago. The babies are tiny.. maybe 3mm-ish long.

I'm excited!


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Awesome!!! If they are happy (clean water and algae wafers) they will be prolific. Just remember to add some outside stock every now and then to get some new genes in the pool.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I just found that my female RCS, who had been carrying eggs for two weeks, wasn't carrying any.

Searched the tank and found 11 baby RCS that I could see. With so much moss there could easily be another 10+. 

It has only taken me four months to finally get some babies. Crystal clean water and lots of food. Maybe this will set off a breeding frenzy.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Congrats, before you know it you will have Cherries all over your tanks!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

crystal clean water? lol, ive had good luck with the opposite. brown water, little (ahem... no real) filtration, and lots o babies. as my sri lankan shrimp tank get a little more "established" they are breeding more and more. 

but mine are shrimp only tanks, so i dunno what they'd need in a mix tank, if thats what it is. 

congrats and good luck! once you get them started its all downhill from there.


----------

